# hog hunting



## guntrader33 (Jan 2, 2012)

what is some good wmas in middle and south ga that has good hog hunting on it i am in telfair county so looking for somewhere kinda close to here that has some good hogs on it so i can take my boys to kill us a few thanks guys and gals


----------



## ewat095 (Jan 2, 2012)

oaky woods


----------



## diamondback (Jan 2, 2012)

horse creek is loaded with em.


----------



## Showman (Jan 2, 2012)

Chickasawhatchee has quite a few.  Just got to be there when they are out and roaming.


----------



## 97 Mangler (Jan 2, 2012)

Chickasawhatchee, Oaky Woods


----------



## guntrader33 (Jan 2, 2012)

where is Chickasawhatchee, Oaky Woods


----------



## ewat095 (Jan 3, 2012)

oaky woods is houston county


----------



## Showman (Jan 3, 2012)

Chickasawhatchee is in Dougherty/Baker/Calhoun countys. 19,700 acres of swamp, planted pines, hardwood.  Has a shooting range, campground, lots of open space, palmetto's.  Closest town is Leary (tain't much there).  If you need anything then Albany would be the closest large town.


----------



## Swamp Man (Jan 11, 2012)

Horse Creek WMA between Lumber City and Jacksonville. (GA)


----------



## Mark R (Jan 11, 2012)

check out horse creek and big hammock .


----------

